# Lunaria annua plants



## debodun (May 17, 2018)

These started growing on the north side of my house - probably an escapee from a neighbor's garden. Some call it the silver dollar plant, the money plant or honesty.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

They're pretty. I used to have few of these in the yard.



When they go to seed.


----------

